# 12w2d scan any guesses? UPDATE gender revealed ;)



## pandn

Hey everyone this will be baby #2. Went in for my scan on Monday and I am very curious at what gender Bub will be. First scan pic is my son at 13 weeks. The second is #2 at 12w2d.
What gender do you think? 
Thanks for all your guesses in advance :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6934.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 59


----------



## pray4all

Girl :kiss:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Do you have any more pics for your new baby?:) If not then a girl lean as well but the leg is obscuring the detail:)


----------



## jade1991

I think girl for you :)


----------



## pandn

All girl guesses lol. I personally have no idea and don't even know how to tell haha. 

Also this is the one and only pic I was given :(


----------



## Poppymist_BC

I'm actually going boy purely cause no 2 skull doesn't look as rounded as no 1 bubba xx when do you find out? I'm so impatient have posted my pics on here too I have another 3 weeks til I go find out x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## pandn

Im crazy impatient too! My Doctor is going to give me a referral for my anomaly scan for 18-20 weeks. So all I need to do is book a scan between those dates. Basically I will find out in 5-7 weeks :(. So far away!!


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Slight girl lean, I think I can see a nub but there is so much leg in the way that it's hard to tell if there's anything else there :)


----------



## Wish85

I'll say girl


----------



## pandn

Thanks everyone for your guesses!! I'll be sure to update when I find out. Now just the long wait. Haha


----------



## pandn

Sorry for not updating! Forgot all about this thread. Lol
Anyways just wanted to let anyone who is curious that bubba is a boy :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

